# تقنيات الطوبوغرافيا مثبت ان شاء الله



## احمد بن بوزيد (17 يوليو 2008)

applications 

Géodésie
Cartographie
Photogrammétrie, orthophotographie
Modèles Numériques de Terrain
Topographie
Topométrie
Implantations





*CARTOGRAPHIE :*

La représentation d'événement à travers la cartographie permet une visualisation d'ensemble circonstancielle et donne des informations rapidement interprétables. 

La cartographie numérique est un outil puissant pour illustrer des projets, présenter des hypothèses, communiquer, informer. 

Nos ingénieurs et techniciens vous conseillent, vous présentent des réalisations concrètes, et partagent avec vous leur expérience dans différents domaines d'activités : 

Cartographie numérique à toutes les échelles, bases de données urbaines ou routières, calcul et génération dynamiques de profils en long, profils en travers, nombreux formats en entrée comme en sortie (DWG, DGN, DXF, CADDS, MOSS, MACAO, APIC, EDIGEO.), outils temps réel, etc...
<<



*GéODéSIE :*

La géodésie est l’ensemble des techniques ayant pour but de déterminer les positions planimétriques et altimétriques d’un certain nombre de points ou repères. Chacun de ces repères aura des coordonnées connues très précisément dans le système géodésique sous-jacent (système local, RGF, Lambert, NGF, etc…)
Le but du système géodésique est de fournir à tous les utilisateurs potentiels des points stables et matérialisés (bornes, plaquettes scellées, spit, etc…) dont on a déterminé les coordonnées dans l’espace.
Nous utiliserons les appareils topographiques suivants selon la précision voulue par le client : stations totales, niveaux de chantier ou niveau automatique à codes barre, GPS, etc…..
<<



*IMPLANTATIONs :*

Ce travail consiste à fixer sur le terrain, en planimétrie et altimétrie, d’après les données d’un plan ou à partir de données techniques, au moyen de repères appropriés, les sommets des angles et alignements déterminant un tracé et les références d’altitude determinée. 
A partir des éléments à implanter fournis, soit sous forme de listing en X Y, soit sous forme de données graphiques, nous effectuerons les calculs nécessaires à la détermination des valeurs à implanter.
A l'issue des travaux et à chaque intervention, nous vous remettrons sous 48 heures un plan compte-rendu d'implantation à signer par le maître d’œuvre et l'entreprise responsable des travaux.

<<



*Modèles Numériques de Terrain :*


Le Modèle Numérique de Terrain est de plus en plus utilisé dans les études et la gestion des projets. Un M.N.T. donne l'altitude d'un certain nombre de points géographiques répartis à l'intérieur d'un maillage couvrant une zone de terrain considérée.


Chez Techniques Topo, le MNT permet ainsi :

de reconstituer une vue en image de synthèse du terrain,
de déterminer une trajectoire de survol du terrain.
de calculer des surfaces ou des volumes.
de tracer des profils topographiques.
d'une manière générale, de manipuler de façon quantitative le terrain étudié.
<<



*PHOTOGRAMMETRIE, orthophotographie :*

Parmi les techniques d’élaboration de plans, La photogrammétrie aérienne ou terrestre est une technique qui permet d'exécuter des mesures spatiales à partir de photos ou d'autres images numériques.

TECHNIQUES TOPO intervient sur les points suivants :

Chaînes complètes d’acquisition de données.
Plans numériques 2D et 3D, du 1/25000 au 1/200
Orthophotoplans.
Plans numériques de détail : architecture, ouvrages, réseaux …
Cette activité s’appuie sur la mise en œuvre de moyens matériels et logiciels spécialisés :
Equipement LH Système ; Logiciels Socet Set, Orima TE GPS, 
Arc View, Er Maper, Photoshop << 



*TOPOGRAPHIE :*

Le plan topographique est la représentation du terrain et des éléments apparents, naturels et artificiels.
Ainsi, pour programmer et définir des projets, la connaissance précise de l’existant s’impose et de nombreux clients, public ou privés, ont besoin de plans à grande échelle pour étudier et réaliser tous types de travaux.
Chez TECHNIQUES TOPO, les relevés terrain sont conduits par le chef de mission en fonction des besoins du client. Une équipe est composée d’un technicien géomètre confirmé (niveau BT ou BTS) et d’un assistant géomètre (niveau BEP ou BT).
Matériel utilisé
Les appareils topographiques (théodolites, niveaux, GPS, Distancemètre-laser, chaînes, …).

<<



*TOPOMéTRIE :*

La topométrie n’a pas pour finalité première la représentation d’une surface (topographie), mais représente l’ensemble des techniques mises en œuvre au cours des opérations de lever topographique.
Chez Techniques topo nous vous proposons une gamme étendue de moyens et de matériels pour tous types de travaux, aussi particuliers soient-ils : du ruban au distance-mètre laser, de la station totale robotisée avec distance-mètre intégré à la dernière évolution des stations G.P.S., sans oublier les multiples logiciels de calcul, traitement et D.A.O. Tout ce matériel est contrôlé et étalonné tous les ans (fiches de suivi disponible) tout comme les logiciels dont les mises à jour se font régulièrement. 
<<


----------



## احمد بن بوزيد (17 يوليو 2008)

*ارجو الترجمة من الاخوة المختصين*

ارجو ان يعجبكم الموضوع
ارجو الترجمة من الاخوة المختصين


----------



## mnci (17 يوليو 2008)

يا اخى جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مميز
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## احمد بن بوزيد (17 يوليو 2008)

*تابع الدروس الدرس الاول*

1. Introduction générale
La détermination des coordonnées et de diverses caractéristiques de points dans l’espace occupe une place importante dans la plupart des études à buts environnementaux. L’objectif de ces déterminations est généralement l’étude de l’aspect géographique des inter-relations entre les divers paramètres ou indicateurs relevés.
L’objet de ce cours est de balayer l’ensemble des méthodes et techniques à la disposition des bureaux d’études pour acquérir des informations à la fois géométriques et thématiques sur des objets tri-dimensionnels, qui composent nos paysages urbains et naturels. Il ne s’agit évidemment pas de former des topographes chevronnés, mais bien de donner une culture technique de base pour permettre d’une part un dialogue avec les professionnels et d’autre part, lorsque c’est nécessaire, la mise en œuvre de protocoles de mesures simples.
Dans une première partie, nous rappellerons les notions géodésiques de base nécessaire à la compréhension de ce cours. Nous nous intéresserons ensuite aux méthodes de détermination directes de la topométrie classique : le nivellement direct et indirect, la triangulation et ses déclinaisons. Nous évoquerons rapidement les notions de précision et d’erreur de mesure. Enfin, nous présenterons les grandes caractéristiques du système GPS, ses capacités et ses modes d’exploitation. Nous terminerons par un aperçu rapide des méthodes de télédétection pour la génération de plans d’information géographique.
1.1. Une carte, un plan pour quoi?
La première question que doit se poser le cartographe ou le topographe est la suivante : quelles sont les informations que l’on souhaite obtenir du terrain ? Ceci doit permettre de définir le plus petit objet qui devra être visible sur la carte ou le plan, conditionnant ainsi l’échelle du document. On en détermine ainsi la teneur en information. Quelques exemples pour illustrer ces propos : nous partirons du principe que le plus petit détail aisément discernable, ainsi que la précision de report manuel, ne peuvent être inférieurs au dixième de millimètre. Ainsi, nous obtenons les relations suivantes entre les échelles classiques des documents et le type de détails représentés :
· Plan de maison ® 1/50
· Plan de corps de rue (murs, égouts, trottoirs…) ® 1/200 à 1/500
· Plan de lotissement, d’occupation des sols, cadastre ® 1/1000 à 1/2000
L’échelle 1/mb d’un document est souvent qualifiée de deux façons différentes et contradictoires : l’une qualifie le coefficient d’échelle mb, et l’autre, le rapport d’échelle. Dans la suite, on se limitera à la seconde qui a le plus souvent cours dans les administrations et les fournisseurs de données.
1.2. Un panel de techniques et méthodes
Afin de décrire le terrain, on dispose de tout un panel de techniques et méthodes qu’il s’agit maintenant d’étudier, dans les grandes lignes. Le propos est, comme précisé plus haut d’en connaître les principes, le moyen de les mettre en œuvre efficacement pour des travaux restreints, de savoir quand faire appel à un professionnel et d’avoir avec lui un langage commun. Nous verrons comment choisir l’appareil et la technique adaptés au problème qui se pose, aux contraintes de précision de l’étude.
*
*2. Notions géodésiques de base
Sans entrer excessivement dans les détails, nous rappelons ici les grandes notions de géodésie sur les systèmes, les surfaces de référence, les grandes familles de projection cartographique…
2.1. Quelques définitions
Les définitions qui suivent sont principalement tirées et inspirées de la notice technique de l’Institut Géographique National, intitulée : Notions géodésiques nécessaires au positionnement géographique (IGN, 2000).
2.1.1. Les paramètres essentiels
La mise en œuvre de la géodésie et des techniques qui en sont dérivées nécessitent l’existence d’un jeu de paramètres essentiels :
· un système géodésique de référence
· un réseau géodésique de points matérialisés
2.1.1.1. Le système géodésique
Un système géodésique (ou datum géodésique) est un repère affine possédant les caractéristiques suivantes :
· le centre O est proche du centre des masses de la Terre
· l’axe OZ est proche de l’axe de rotation terrestre 
· le plan OXZ est proche du plan méridien origine
Les coordonnées géodésiques du point M ne sont pas des valeurs objectives mais bien dépendantes d’un modèle théorique. Un point de la croûte terrestre est considéré fixe par rapport au système géodésique, malgré les petits déplacements qu’il peut subir (marée terrestre, surcharge océanique, mouvements tectoniques). Ainsi, il apparaît la nécessité de disposer d’une surface de référence : l’ellipsoïde.
2.1.1.2. Le réseau géodésique
Un réseau géodésique est un ensemble de points de la coûte terrestre (tels que des piliers, des bornes…) dont les coordonnées sont définies, estimées par rapport à un système géodésique. Plusieurs types de réseaux sont distingués :
· les réseaux planimétriques
· les réseaux de nivellement
· les réseaux tridimensionnels géocentriques
_Pour résumer :_
Avec le réseau, une réalisation géodésique nécessite donc la mise en oeuvre d’un système géodésique qui peut être résumé par l’ensemble des constantes et algorithmes qui doivent intervenir dans le processus d’estimation des coordonnées. (IGN, 2000)

2.1.2. Les surfaces
Plusieurs surfaces sont à considérer lorsque l’on s’intéresse au positionnement géodésique.
La première est bien évidemment la *surface topographique*. C’est elle qui joue le rôle d’interface entre partie solide et partie liquide ou gazeuse de la Terre. C’est elle que nous connaissons le mieux, d’un point de vue sensoriel et physique, elle est l’objet de nombreuses sciences et techniques.
Le *géoïde* est la seconde surface à considérer. Elle se définit comme la surface équipotentielle du champ de pesanteur. L’accélération de pesanteur (g) lui est donc normale en tout point. Une excellente réalisation physique de cette équipotentielle est la surface moyenne des mers et océans. Mais sous les continents, l’accès à cette surface ne peut être qu’indirect. On retiendra donc la réalité physique indéniable de cette surface tout en gardant à l’esprit les difficultés que nécessite sa détermination.
Enfin, l’*ellipsoïde* de révolution représente la dernière surface. Modèle mathématique défini pour faciliter les calculs et pour qu’il soit le plus près possible du géoïde, il peut être local ou global, selon le champ d’application souhaité du système géodésique auquel il est associé (couverture mondiale ou d’un territoire seulement).
2.1.3. Différents types de coordonnées
Les coordonnées d’un point peuvent être exprimées de différentes façons :
· Géographiques : latitude et longitude (valeurs angulaires)
· Cartésiennes : exprimées dans un référentiel géocentrique (valeurs métriques)
· En projection : représentation cartographique plane (valeurs métriques)
Généralement, les coordonnées géocentriques ne servent que d’étape de calcul pour les changements de système géodésique.
_Pour résumer :_ 
Plusieurs surfaces sont accessibles au topographe pour déterminer les coordonnées d’un point, qui peuvent être exprimées de façon différentes selon le type d’application. Le lien entre le type de coordonnées et la surface de référence est primordial. Connaître ces deux éléments constitue une obligation pour exploiter la localisation des points.
2.2. Le changement de système géodésique
Le problème est suffisamment courant pour mériter qu’on lui attache un peu d’importance. Même si la quasi totalité des logiciels de SIG, de traitement d’images ou d’import de données GPS sont capables d’effectuer des transformations de système, il semble utile d’en préciser les principes et les méthodes.
Au paragraphe précédent, nous évoquions la notion de champ d’application du système géodésique. Celle-ci prend une grande importance lorsqu’il s’agit de changer de système géodésique. En effet, selon les natures des systèmes de départ et d’arrivée, les méthodes employées diffèrent.
De façon générale, le processus de changement de système de coordonnées peut être représenté par la figure suivante :

Figure 1. Le changement de système géodésique
La plus utilisée est la similitude 3D car elle présente l’avantage de pouvoir être appliquée "dans les 2 sens" avec les mêmes relations. Par contre, le passage inverse nécessite, pour les formules de Molodensky et les transformations polynomiales, des formules différentes. 
Les formules de Molodensky sont des développements limités dont l’ordre influe évidemment sur la précision finale. La transformation polynomiale ne s’applique que sur des zones restreintes (pour conserver une précision comparable à celle par l’emploi d’une similitude).
2.3. Les projections planes
L’objectif des projections cartographiques est d’obtenir une représentation plane du modèle ellipsoïdal de la surface de la Terre. L’intérêt majeur réside alors dans les valeurs métriques, beaucoup plus facilement exploitables, en particulier pour les mesures de distance.
Mais une projection ne peut jamais se faire sans qu’il y ait de déformations. Pour s’en convaincre, il suffit d’essayer d’aplatir la peau d’une orange ! Néanmoins, par calcul, il est possible de définir le type et les paramètres d’une projection dans le but de minimiser certaines déformations. On choisit alors :
· soit de *conserver les surfaces* (projections équivalentes) 
· soit de *conserver localement les angles* (projections conformes) 
· soit de *conserver les distances à partir d’un point donné* (projections équidistantes)
· soit d’opter pour une représentation ne conservant ni les angles ni les surfaces (projections dites aphylactiques). 
Dans tous les cas, *aucune projection ne peut conserver toutes les distances*. On introduit alors les notions de module linéaire et d’altération linéaire. Aujourd’hui, la plupart des projections utilisées en géodésie et topographie sont conformes. La cartographie à petite échelle utilise souvent des projections équivalentes.
Une autre façon de classer les projections planes est de s’intéresser à leur canevas, c’est-à-dire l’image des méridiens et des parallèles. C’est selon cette approche que nous allons aborder les grandes familles de projection.

2.3.1. Projections coniques
Dans ce type de représentation, les images des méridiens sont des demi-droites qui concourent en un point image du pôle et les parallèles des arcs de cercles concentriques autour de ce point. Elles peuvent être réalisées de deux façons :
​​Tangente​Sécante​Figure 2. Les projections coniques


Figure 3. Projection conique conforme de Lambert



*Figure 4. Projection conique équidistante*

*Figure 5. Projection conique équivalente d’Albers*





Figure 6. Comparaison des projections coniques conforme de Lambert et équivalente d’Albers
2.3.2. Projections cylindriques
Dans ce type de représentation, l’image des méridiens est un faisceau de droites parallèles, et l’image des parallèles, un faisceau de droite parallèles, orthogonales à l’image des méridiens. Elles peuvent réalisées de trois façons :




Directe​Oblique​Transverse​Figure 7. Les projections cylindriques

Figure 8. Projection conforme cylindrique directe de Mercator
​Figure 9. Projection conforme cylindrique transverse de Mercator (UTM)

Figure 10. Projection cylindrique transverse équidistante
2.3.3. Projections azimutales
Dans ce type de représentation, les images des méridiens sont des demi-droites qui concourent en un point image du pôle. Les parallèles sont des cercles entiers concentriques autour de ce point.


Figure 11. Projection azimutale équivalente de Lambert
​Figure 12. Projection azimutale équidistante
2.3.4. Autres projections
Il existe encore d’autres types de projection mais leurs utilisations en cartographie sont beaucoup plus spécifiques, voire difficiles, que celles des trois grandes familles qui viennent d’être exposées. C’est pourquoi nous ne nous attarderons pas dessus.
2.4. Paramètres de projection
Avant de projeter des données géolocalisées, il importe de connaître les paramètres du datum dans lequel elles sont exprimées, pour éventuellement procéder à un changement de système.

*Système
géodésique*​*Ellipsoïde
associé*​*a*​*b*​*1/f*​*e*​NTF​Clarke 1880 IGN​6378249.2​6356515.0​293.466021​0.08248325676​ED50​Hayford 1909​6378388.0​6356911.9461​297.000000​0.08199188998​WGS84​IAG GRS 1980​6378137.0​6356752.314​298.257222​0.08181919106​Tableau 1. Datums, ellipsoïdes et paramètres associés (IGN)

 
*Zone Lambert*​*I*​*II*​*III*​*IV*​*II étendu*​*Zone application*​53.5gr - 57gr​50.5gr - 53.5gr​47gr - 50.5gr​Corse​France entière​*Latitude origine*​55gr = 49°30´​52gr = 46°48´​49gr = 44°06´​46.85gr = 42°09´54"​52gr = 46°48´​*Longitude origine*​0gr Paris​0gr Paris​0gr Paris​0gr Paris​0gr Paris​*Parallèles
automécoïques*​48°35´54.682"
50°23´45.282"​45°53´56.108"
47°41´45.652"​43°11´57.449"
44°59´45.938"​41°33´37.396"
42°46´03.588"​45°53´56.108"
47°41´45.652"​*X0 : False Easting*​600 000 m​600 000 m​600 000 m​234.358 m​600 000 m​*Y0 : False Northing*​200 000 m​200 000 m​200 000 m​185 861.369 m​2 200 000 m​Tableau 2. Projections Lambert associées au datum NTF (IGN)

Référentiel géodésique
*RGF93*
Ellipsoïde associé
IAG GRS80
X0 (False Easting)
700 000 m
Y0 (False Northing)
6 600 000 m
Latitude origine
46°30´ N
Longitude origine
3° Est Greenwich
Parallèles automécoïques
44° N et 49° N​Tableau 3. Projection Lambert 93 associée au datum RGF 93


----------



## احمد بن بوزيد (17 يوليو 2008)

*الملف كامل للدروس*

*Cours de topographie et topométrie générale*​ 

Version de février 2005. Contact: (retirer la mention nospam).



Ce cours a été réalisé pour les étudiant de la Maîtrise de Sciences et Techniques "Sols, Pollution et Réhabilitation" de l'Université Louis Pasteur de Strasbourg. Il s'articule en quatre parties, téléchargeables au format pdf : 

Chapitre 1 - Notions géodésiques de base : fait le point sur les systèmes de référence géodésiques, les surfaces utilisées en géodésie et les projections cartographiques
Chapitre 2 - Méthodes topométriques : présente les méthodes de détermination des altitudes et des positions de points. Rapide aperçu sur la répartition des erreurs de mesure
Chapitre 3 - Le GPS : présente les grands aspects du positionnement par GPS, le système, les principes de mesures, les méthodes d'observation, la préparation des missions
Chapitre 4 - Les méthodes indirectes : termine ce cours par un bref aperçu des méthodes dites indirectes d'acquisition d'informations attributaires et géométriques sur les objets par télédétection aérospatiale et photogrammétrie
Versions html des chapitres: 

Chapitre 1
Chapitre 2
Chapitre 3
Chapitre 4
Diaporamas Powerpoint, support d'exposé: 

Chapitre 1
Chapitre 2
Chapitre 3
Chapitre 4
Travaux dirigés/Examens: 

Cheminement altimétrique: énoncés et corrigés
Cheminement polygonal: énoncés et corrigés
Examen 2004


----------



## abahre (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكور بس ارجو ان يفيد ناس غيري بيعرفو فرنسي...


----------



## djamel-al (11 مايو 2009)

si tu peut faire un fichier Pdf comme ca vous fasilité les chose beaucoup: et merci beaucoup vraiment c'est tresb interessant merci


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

للأسف لغتي الثانية إنكليزي و لكن من ترتيب الموضوع يتضح مدى تعبك عليه

مشكوووور أخي و جزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## ahmad khlil (12 مايو 2009)

متشكريييييييييييييين ولكن اين الترجمة


----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

نفسك تسمع ايه شويه كلام تريح ضميرك بيه


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووور أخي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## IDIR86S (19 فبراير 2012)

Merci


----------

